# Surrogacy in Thailand



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just thought I should share this update about a crackdown in Thailand, for any of you mid process or considering surrogacy there:

http://www.familiesthrusurrogacy.com/surrogacy-by-country/surrogacy-in-thailand

Natalie


----------

